# Got new gear



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I got my spiderco civilian and my new surefire g2 in Black and Tan! These things a unbelievably amazing by far worth every single cent! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

what are they?? pictures?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooch said:


> what are they?? pictures?


Spyderco civilian:









surefire g2


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

cool! thanks...I like the knife! shiny! lol..


----------

